# Ammunition Dropped Shot and Burned



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Interesting video showing what happens when ammunition is dropped, shot with a rifle and burned.

WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING 

Thousands of rounds of ammunition were destroyed during the making of this video. 
This is not intended for the faint of heart 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SlOXowwC4c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

So that's where all the .22lr got to!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

don't believe everything in that video to be 100 percent true- my shop caught fire 4 years ago because of the furnace -and burned the upstairs out. i had right around 12,000 rounds of ammunition including shotgun slugs up there. alot of the shells popped apart like in the video but the rest of them blew holes in the front and back of the shop walls which were T1-11 Siding. it looked like somebody went by with a Mini Gun and shot the front and back of the shop up. Springfield TWP. Fire Inspectors said they never seen anything like it. some of the 30 cal. Sierra bullets were still stuck in the siding. what was really surprising was all the ammo I had in military ammo cans was fine. now I keep all my ammo in ammo cans !


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

C.Keith&Co said:


> don't believe everything in that video to be 100 percent true- my shop caught fire 4 years ago because of the furnace -and burned the upstairs out. i had right around 12,000 rounds of ammunition including shotgun slugs up there. alot of the shells popped apart like in the video but the rest of them blew holes in the front and back of the shop walls which were T1-11 Siding. it looked like somebody went by with a Mini Gun and shot the front and back of the shop up. Springfield TWP. Fire Inspectors said they never seen anything like it. some of the 30 cal. Sierra bullets were still stuck in the siding. what was really surprising was all the ammo I had in military ammo cans was fine. now I keep all my ammo in ammo cans !



Great info ckeith!! Makes me rethink my storage. By the way I was in a small gun shop in Rootstown last week and overheard the owner recomending your work to one of his customers.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

wow that's interesting thanks for the info do you remember what shop it was ?


----------

